# Crazy Human-sized Demon Goat *cackles*



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok so no animals were harmed in the making of these pictures... but she did kick me in the mouth 










ish a crazy human sized demon goat!!!










I must say... she's awfully heavy... I had to kind of brace myself... and then when she kicked me in the mouth it was kind of sore to keep standing - she had one foot placed firmly in my neck...



















the only problem being that now she thinks she is supposed to do this??? :ROFL:

oh dear what shall I do...


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yeah... and she's still only 19 months old... *looks rueful*


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Aww she's so cute - She makes /you/ look like a midgit ^_^


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm 5'5" !!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What cute pictures. Trust me even the minis can get ya pretty good when they jump up on you! LOL!

What a sweet girl - thank you for sharing!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Demi just LOVES her mommy!! She is sure a beauty....hope your lip isn't too sore.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Cute pictures!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

You always have the best pictures...love it...


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Very cute pics.  I love Demi.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow! You've sure started something now. You'll be walking around with fat lips all the time and telling people your goat did it.... they won't believe you.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL :slapfloor:


----------



## FancyAppy (Oct 21, 2008)

haha she is bigger than you.   what cute pics..she really is pretty.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She looks like she is very happy. :dance: I can tell that you do not spoil your goats at all do you? :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I can tell that you do not spoil your goats at all do you? :slapfloor:


no ......not at all..........LOL :ROFL:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oo guess what i measured myself and im 5 foot 3 :greengrin: 

so your not /that/ short


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Who is the crazy one? The one holding grain or the one eating it. LOL


Minis can be bad too. I got mauled by three grain crazed does the other day. The knocked me down, I fell over their water bucket and have two crazy huge bruises. 

Hope your mouth is okay!


----------

